# Doe is late to deliver - need help with her behavior



## sweetxlilac (Mar 20, 2011)

I have a question that I thought someone here might be able to help me with. 

I have a doe that has always been either on time, or even a day early, to deliver her kits but this pregnancy she's 3 days LATE now. She might not be pregnant at all and I might have fully believed that until I tried to breed her with one of my bucks and she flipped out!

First of all, she was grunting at me when I tried to take her out of the cage. Normally I would have just left her be but I started to think 'what if she IS pregnant?' in that case, I wanted to breed her once to try to put her into labor. So I get her in his cage and he does his thing and she pees just where she's at (on his mat). She did this twice (I've never seen a doe do this, is that normal?) and then at the end she started to try biting him (she has NEVER EVER bitten, she's our calmest doe) so I put her back in her cage and she tried to bite ME, and wouldn't stop grunting. 

I checked her over before I put her in her cage. There's nothing wrong with her lady parts and she doesn't 'feel' pregnant, which doesn't mean anything really. I just found her behavior strange, especially considering it's been about 4 hours now and she's not in labor, she's just grunting in her cage warning us to stay away.

Any suggestions? Or is she just having a bad day and I should leave her alone? For the most part, that's what I'm planning to do but I wanted to see if anyone else had ever experienced this before.


----------



## tortoise (Mar 20, 2011)

Palpate her.  It should be VERY obvious if there are full-term babies in there.  If she's pregnant, leave her alone with a nest box.  If not, leave her alone for a couple days to let her calm down and re-breed.


----------



## sweetxlilac (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks!! I did check her over and it didn't feel like she was pregnant at all. Usually at this point I can at least feel them squirming and there was just.. nothing.


----------

